# XP Icons erstellen



## holger_buns (26. März 2004)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Anleitung in Deutsch, mit der ich XP Icons (habe Photoshop) erstellen kann. Leider ist mein Englisch nicht sehr gut und somit kam ich auf der Microsoft Seite nicht zurecht.

Gruss
Holger


----------



## kirchel (26. März 2004)

Auf  http://www.photozauber.de  gibt es ein tutorials dazu...

Ich denk damit kommst du schon weiter..


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. März 2004)

Was für Icons möchtest du denn?


----------



## MiLau (26. März 2004)

Hallo,
da hätte ich folgende Seite im Angebot, oder diese hier!

Gruß MiLau  

ansonsten google doch mal ein bißchen....


----------

